# HIT / HIC and other abbreviations?



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I know there are a lot of people on here who herd, so I figured I'd ask my ignorant herding question of the day: what are HIT and HIC and what's the difference?

I've read HIT online as Herding Instinct Tested, meaning your dog has been tested, and HIC as Herding Instinct Certificate. What's the difference between the two? Is there a difference?

Just curious.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

HIT= Help IN Training. HIC= Health In Canines, ok, so i have no idea what those letters mean.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

HIT - Herding Instinct Test (10 min, Certificate)
HIC - Herding Instinct Clinic (Weekend, Certificate) 

HT - Herding Test (Pre Title, at a Trial)
HS - Herding Started (1st Title)
HI - Herding Intermediate
HA - Herding Advanced


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Thank you - very helpful!









We're going for the test on Sunday.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

You can also get an HCT (Herding Capability Tested) through the AHBA, which is similar to the HT. Both require that your dog have the ability to move the flock. For the HT it is around cones. I am not sure about the AHBA trial, as we were unable to make it. You do not need any certificate of sorts to run the HT (which is two separate legs under different judges). Of course, we had to have an instinct test in order for us to have herding lessons - but we weren't issued a certificate. Judges are allowed to help you a bit with the HT and the PT (pre trial).


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Question about HIT - I finally found someone local who does herding lessons and is willing to test Kenya. However she's not currently testing _for_ any parent club or herding organization. She says she tests instinct and typically gives this test for free, so you don't sign up for lessons and find out the dog wants to eat sheep. We're going to do the test when the weather improves and possibly sign up for lessons if Kenya likes it. Say Kenya passes her test...can I call her HIT or do I need some official piece of paper?


----------



## luvmygirl (Apr 3, 2003)

In order to get the AKC Herding Instinct Certificate (which is a certificate and not a title) you have to pass the Herding Instinct Test twice, under two different judges. Is the herding person you mentioned an licensed AKC herding judge?

You can find more info at: http://www.akc.org/pdfs/rulebooks/RG9001.pdf

Page 26 talks about the Instinct Test. Hope this helps!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

So does "HIT" refer to a dog that has passed twice? I don't know if this particular trainer is a judge. She does lessons and competes, not sure if it's AKC, AHBA or both.


----------



## luvmygirl (Apr 3, 2003)

Ha, ha - this is where I get confused, too! HIT stands for Herding Instinct Test. When you pass two of those you get an HIC, Herding Instinct Certificate. The way the AKC designates my dog, who passed the two tests, is with "IT". Here's how it shows up on the AKC website feature My Dogs, where you can see all your dogs titles and awards:

Herding Test - Awards Processed Through 28-FEB-2008

IT Number Qualifying Scores 2
Number Different Judges 2 


So, if you got the Herding Instinct Certificate, you have an "IT"? We need a herding expert here!


----------



## Romance (Apr 16, 2007)

AKC herding http://dtccu.prairienet.org/dogtitles.htm

Herding HT Herding Tested 
PT Pre-Trial Tested 
HSAdsc Herding Started Course A (ducks, sheep, cattle) 
HSBdsc Herding Started Course B (ducks, sheep, cattle) 
HSCs Herding Started Course C (sheep) 
HIAdsc Herding Intermediate Course A (ducks, sheep, cattle) 
HIBdsc Herding Intermediate Course B (ducks, sheep, cattle) 
HICs Herding Intermediate Course C (sheep) 
HXAdsc Herding Advanced Course A (ducks, sheep, cattle) 
HXBdsc Herding Advanced Course B (ducks, sheep, cattle) 
HXCs Herding Advanced Course C (sheep) 
HC Herding Champion (prefix)


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

HIT just means that your dog has been Herding Instinct Tested.

You get the HIC, which is the Herding Instinct Certificate, if you test twice under AKC judges. In your AKC stuff, that shows up as "IT" or Instinct Tested. HIC isn't a title, it's a certificate.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

So if I list Babsy, I can say, "Babs Sweet Surprise, RN, CGC, HIT." However, on official AKC documentation, such as a pedigree, she will be listed as "Babs Sweet Surprise, RN." As the CGC and the HIT will not show up. 

If I get this right, if the person I took the Herding Instict Test with was registered through the AKC, and I do it again with Babs and she passes again, will the letters "IT" appear next to her name?


----------



## Romance (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm not sure about the AKC but the CKC on the pedigree the CGN, and the HIC/HIT does show up. I added DH to Grace's paperwork and it came back reading "Appleridge's Botany Rose CD, CGN, HIC"
The TT wasn't there but the others are.


----------

